# سؤال عن فرص العمل فى مجال الاتصالات



## S.H.E.R.I.F (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا كنت ناوى ادخل قسم اتصالات و سمعت من ناس كتير ان القسم دى ملوش شغل و كدة يعنى فانا كنت عاوز اعرف اذا كان الكلام دى حقيقى و لا القسم شغلة موجود​


----------



## mido_faster (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الرزق والشغل على الله اعمل الى عليك والباقى على الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا الرزق على الله ز واذا الك نصيب بأشي بتاخده. اما بالنسبهلتخصص الاتصالات فياعزيزي الكريم.
اذا كان الاتصالات متفرع عن هندسه الكهرباء يعني انتا بتدرس هندسه كهرباء ومن ضمنها اتصالات ، فمجال الشغل ان شاء الله كبير .
اما اذا بالبلد عندكم تخصص الاتصالات عباره عن تكنولوجيا الاتصالات كتخصص مستقل ، فانا لا انصحك فيه نهائيا.
لانو مجاله ضعيف .بسبب قله الموارد العلميه وكمان اعطائه للمعلومات بشكل عام عن الاتصالات.
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## mayora (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شغل الاتصالات كتير جدا ومفيش اى شركة قدر تشتغل من وجود مهندسين اتصالات والرزق من عند الله


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شغل الاتصالات كتير جدا ومفيش اى شركة قدر تشتغل من وجود مهندسين اتصالات والرزق من عند الله


----------



## maem (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هيبقي عندك فرصة تشتغل في الاتصالات زي السنترالات و شركات المحمول و ايضا عندك فرصة تشتغل في الالكترونك و شركات البرمجة و كذلك جميع المصانع في الكنترول رووم و دة طبعا غير شركات ال IT و ال networks


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تفهموني بشكل صحيح . ان قصدت انو مجال الاتصالات اذا كان تخصص الاتصالات من ضمن دراسة الهندسه الكهربائية في الجامعة فبكون مجال العمل كبير ان شاء الله .
اما اذا كان التخصص فقط بمسمى تكنولوجيا الاتصالات يعني تخصص مستقل بعيدا عن امور الهندسه ، او انو فقط لاعطاء معلومات عامه عن الاتصالات واساسياتها فبكون مجاله ضعيف شوي بس مش نهائي.

مشكورين جدا على الردود.


----------



## sweetapple (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا من تجربتي لاحظت ان شغل مهندسي الاتصالات قليل, لما تخرجت كتير تغلبت حتى اشتغلت انا و كل طلاب دفعتي, لكن اسأل نقابة المهندسين في بلدك عن هذا الموضوع, و بالاخير الرزق على الله والواحد بياخد بالاسباب و بتوكل على الله.


----------



## م م ص ع ح (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أوأيد كلام المهندس فايز

وبالنسبة لمهندسين الاتصالات مجالهم مهم لكن ليس في العالم العربي.


----------



## phd.loay younis (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا و الله درست اتصالات و لم اكن اظن انني سوف اعمل بشهادتي لكن انظر . الله كريم يا اخي مهما كانت دراستك فتأكد انها مستقبلك و فكر جيدا و احسبها صح قبل كل شيئ


----------



## خبير اتصالات (28 سبتمبر 2009)

والله هندسه الاتصالات كمجال عمل فمجالها واسع ولكن حسب البلد الي انتي فيها ولكن انت اذا بدك تدرس اتصالات بتقدر تعمل اشياء تمكنك من الحصول على وظيفه بسرعه فمثلا بامكانك خلال الدراسه تاخد دورات مثل دورات cisco وتخصص بمجال الاتصالات السلكيه وبتقدر خلال فتره التدريب انك تبذل جهدك انك تاخد تدريب بشركه موبايل وتستفيد من التدريب راح يسهل عليك انك تحصل على فرصه عمل بشركه موبايل بمجال الاتصالات اللاسلكيه
وانا نظرتي الشخصيه انو انواع الهندسه اللي بكون عليها طلب اكتر بالعمل وخاصه بالخليج والي بكون بشركات البناء والاعمار وهن هندسه المدني والكهرباء والميكانيك
هم هدول افضل انواع الهندسه


----------



## خبير اتصالات (28 سبتمبر 2009)

والرزقه على الله اولا واخرا


----------



## لبيك ربي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الشغل في مجال هندسة الاتصالات قليل ولكن ربنا يسهل لنا ونجد عمل مناسب 
واحب اسألكم سؤال
ايه رأيكم في كليه الهندسه للبنات هل ملائمه ؟
وايه القسم المناسب اللي ممكن يدخلوه ؟


----------



## mrinimed (6 يناير 2010)

*الرزق والشغل على الله اعمل الى عليك والباقى على الله*​


----------

